# Steam Plumes from Nuclear Plant



## rgregory1965 (Dec 15, 2011)

I live about 15 miles from Palo Verde Nuclear Power Plant, here is a Photo of the steam plumes from the cooling water steaming off from cooling the rods....Its only vissable a few days a year and weather conditions have to be right. There are three Nuclear generators at this plant.

Shot today at around noon time.


----------



## Natalie (Dec 15, 2011)

Awesome! What a fascinating phenomenon. It looks like those plumes could become full-blown thunderstorms, similar to the way the heat from wildfires can cause pyrocumulonimbus clouds to form above (the lighting from which can in turn start more fires). If you're looking for C&C, I would suggest using a shorter lens and getting more of the background in, so the whole shot would convey a sense of vastness and scale this cropped version doesn't quite have.


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 15, 2011)

Neat image, thanks for sharing.  What lens did you use for this - just curious.  Thanks.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## Cuzzy (Dec 15, 2011)

Date Time Original: 2011:12:14 00:22:35
Exposure Time: 1/800
F Number: 18
Exposure Program: Manual
ISO Speed Ratings: 800
Focal Length: 105
Make: NIKON CORPORATION
Model: NIKON D7000

Well if I had to guess I would say it's his AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR from his sig


----------



## rgregory1965 (Dec 15, 2011)

Cuzzy said:


> Date Time Original: 2011:12:14 00:22:35
> Exposure Time: 1/800
> F Number: 18
> Exposure Program: Manual
> ...




You would be correct sir.....


----------



## naptime (Dec 15, 2011)

nice.. pretty cool seeing three together like that.

we have a nuclear plant here as well, that gives off nice plumes. but it's a tall hourglass shaped tower.

curious... why can you only see this a few times a year?  because there are three of them? or the weather?

we see ours giving off steam, pretty much daily. but, again, it's only one tower.

when i was little, my parents told me it was the "cloud maker" and i believed them.  as i got a little older (schoolage) i started to doubt them. then one day we drove past, and it was during a shutdown. there was no plume. just happened to also be a day there wasnt a single cloud in the sky! my belief was reaffirmed!! lol

thanks for the trip down memory lane


----------



## rgregory1965 (Dec 15, 2011)

Arizona.....its dry and hot here most of the time....only on a few MOIST days we can see this the way its pictured......most days when the sun is blasting down on us its just to dry to make a plume....


----------



## fsquare (Dec 15, 2011)

I like the composition but i were you i would of opened up a little (say F11) and decreased the ISO all the way to 100. I don't know if it's just me but there seems to be a lot of noise. How much of the original image was cropped?


----------



## rgregory1965 (Dec 15, 2011)

fsquare said:


> I like the composition but i were you i would of opened up a little (say F11) and decreased the ISO all the way to 100. I don't know if it's just me but there seems to be a lot of noise. How much of the original image was cropped?




First of all this was NOT a C&C...I am aware the ISO was high.....it was a snap shot as I was moving in a vehicle.....just wanted to share......


----------



## fsquare (Dec 15, 2011)

rgregory1965 said:


> fsquare said:
> 
> 
> > I like the composition but i were you i would of opened up a little (say F11) and decreased the ISO all the way to 100. I don't know if it's just me but there seems to be a lot of noise. How much of the original image was cropped?
> ...



Sorry man, wasn't trying to offend you. :hug::


----------



## rgregory1965 (Dec 15, 2011)

its all good.....lol


----------



## Natalie (Dec 15, 2011)

rgregory1965 said:


> fsquare said:
> 
> 
> > I like the composition but i were you i would of opened up a little (say F11) and decreased the ISO all the way to 100. I don't know if it's just me but there seems to be a lot of noise. How much of the original image was cropped?
> ...


Keep in mind that the purpose of the Beginner's Forum and Photo Gallery is to "Show us some of the photos you have taken so far and get some review -  so you can learn where there is room for improvement!"... So don't be surprised or offended when people offer their opinions, even though you didn't state this was specifically a C&C thread. We're just trying to help.


----------



## rgregory1965 (Dec 15, 2011)

Natalie said:


> rgregory1965 said:
> 
> 
> > fsquare said:
> ...




I understand that, i just forgot that everyone here is a critic and its really hard to just share something with people that may have never seen this before without specific instructions as to that.


----------



## ph0enix (Dec 15, 2011)

Natalie said:


> rgregory1965 said:
> 
> 
> > fsquare said:
> ...



I tend to agree.  I want C&C on any photo I post here.  I guess I'm a critique whore.


----------



## fsquare (Dec 15, 2011)

rgregory1965 said:


> Natalie said:
> 
> 
> > rgregory1965 said:
> ...



actually, there is a section for that Photo Galleries


----------



## rgregory1965 (Dec 15, 2011)

fsquare said:


> rgregory1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Natalie said:
> ...





HMMMMMMM .........LOL


----------



## naptime (Dec 15, 2011)

rgregory1965 said:


> Arizona.....its dry and hot here most of the time....only on a few MOIST days we can see this the way its pictured......most days when the sun is blasting down on us its just to dry to make a plume....



makes sense.. it's much more humid here. and the power plant is right on the shores of lake erie.. would explain why we see the plumes as a daily occurance.

very cool to see 3 together like that.


----------

